# 70 gallon Fluval Osaka - African cichlid growout tank w/sump cabinet



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Yesterday I finally set up the 70 gallon Fluval Osaka I picked up last Fall. Here's the first incarnation.

I'm temporarily running a canister filter to seed the media (hydroton pellets) in the sump. The 24" single T5 lighting will need replacement, and I will add more rocks work over the next few weeks.

Current stock: Labidochromis hongii juvenile group (appx 12), Aulonocara sp firefish juvenile group (5), Neolamprologus leleupi juvenile, Placidochromis milomo, OB peacock, Aulonocara baenschi juvenile, Pseudotropheus demasoni, 1, 2) male Copadichromis borleyi, super red pleco.


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet looking setup. The rock on the right looks its not sturdy, but could just be the angle of the picture


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Very, very nice - great simplistic job - love it !
Aren't those Osaka tanks beautiful ? I have 2, the 155 and the 260 like yours.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!

jay: That rock looks precarious, but the stone it's resting on is actually quite flat.

discuspaul: I really like the curved glass on the Osaka, I'd been searching craigslist regularly on Sunday afternoons when I found this one. Still looking for a 320.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

So am I ! LOL


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Update.


----------

